

Celebrity-Endorsed Startups That Bombed - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/gallery/7-celebrity-endorsed-startups-that-totally-bombed/

======
dsl
I'm suprised Ashton Kutcher's Ooma wasn't on this list. Pay once for lifetime
calling was somehow thought to be a sustainable business by the HN crowd when
it launched, but was plagued by outages and an "end of life" policy that hit
you with a new hardware purchase to continue lifetime calling.

